# 9.2 odd 'classful' behaviour?



## ajmcc (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to FreeBSD, I'm just scratching my head over something I'd appreciate a pointer on, I've scanned the handbook and FAQ without finding an answer.

The system in question is a fresh install, attached via a single NIC to a /24 IP network within the 10.0.0.0 prefix, with client systems on a different /24 within 10.0.0.0 on the other side of a router.

I found that FreeBSD is creating a route to 10.0.0.0/8 with a gateway of the local NIC, therefore I have no connectivity with the client LAN until I add a route there via the router IP, manually or by editing rc.conf. To me it seems that FreeBSD is ignoring the netmask of the NIC when its creating that route 10.0.0.0/8.

How can I modify this behaviour? I'm pretty sure its some default behaviour, not my configuration.

TIA


----------



## ajmcc (Nov 7, 2013)

Found it, my syntax error defining the interface netmask in rc.conf.

Sorry for wasting space here!


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 7, 2013)

Not at all; thanks for giving us an update instead of leaving us to wonder about the issue at hand. That is what usually happens


----------

